# sex my varaderos?



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay guys I posted this topic a few weeks ago but I haven't been able to get a decent shot until this weekend. Attached are two pictures, one of each varadero that I currently own, and the one in the brom is the one that I think could be a female, while the one on the leaf litter is the possible male. Currently they are about 5 months old now. Pictures were taken with my cell phone because unlike many of you fellow board members, I don't have a totally awesome camera. Christmas gift? Hmmm....


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

The one in the brom looks male and the other I can't tell.

Are they both the same size?


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

No the one in the brom is larger.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like 2 females to me.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Hard too tell, but looks like you may have two females. Do you feed them daily and/or have a lot of micro fauna in their enclosure? Give them a couple more months and if you do not hear any calling you will know for sure. Healthy looking frogs though. The second one almost looks like an Intermedius with blue legs.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

If the one in the brom is larger, Then I would say youve got 2 females. 

Also stated before wait a couple of months and if there is no calling then you have females.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

alright, sounds good. yes, they're very well-fed. i figured at least one was female...kinda disappointed that both are, because that means I have to hunt down a male. 

how does a 1.2 combo do in a 10g vert? Any aggression?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

You no we could be wrong. I would wait and see. If you do have 2 females then trade a female for male.

One thing you should worry about is egg eating the 2 females and 1 male. Plus 3 frogs in a 10g seems a little cramped.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

vivlover10 said:


> You no we could be wrong. I would wait and see. If you do have 2 females then trade a female for male.
> 
> One thing you should worry about is egg eating the 2 females and 1 male. Plus 3 frogs in a 10g seems a little cramped.


Yeah, I know you could all be incorrect. I'm just thinking a little ahead. 

I don't want to trade! I've raised these (possible) girls since they were 6 weeks OOW!


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

how do you tell are the females bigger?

my male is smaller than my other 2 i have


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Females are larger than males but some females are bigger than others. Mine is an inch in length.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

vivlover10 said:


> Females are larger than males but some females are bigger than others. Mine is an inch in length.


Get out...seriously? What do you feed them? Post a picture!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Varaderos are large for a thumbnail. I will see if I can get a pic up.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

mine are 5 months old...will you get larger?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

They were both the same size till 4 months and then the female had a growth spurt. Mine grew a little after five months so I don't see why yours wouldn't.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a 1.2 and have not noticed any egg eating and have produced more tads then my room allows for. I personally wouldn't do a trio of varadero in a 10g vert, I have a 60g cube and they use every inch of the vertical space available to them. A 10g I would think will be cramped and also could help create a stress situation that wouldn't be beneficial to the frogs which is the most important thing but that is my opinion. Better to go bigger if possible, look at getting a 29g or something along those lines. Looking at the pics you very well could have a pair of females but 4-5 months is really a little early to know for sure. Pretty interesting pattern on the one.


----------

